

OkCupid's Awkward Response to Boulder Floods - molecule
http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2013/09/okcupids-awkward-response-boulder-floods

======
ltcoleman
I am sure their automated email systems sent the same email to people in
Florida... So what? Is there any point to this article? Do you really think
OKCupid decided to spam people in Boulder during flash floods to try to get
user engagement?!

This is slanderous and for no reason.

